# Swim practice for rookies and recreation.



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

The last rapid on Shoshone (ManEater). Iy is easily accessible from the bike path and is mellow after the rapid. Park either at Grizzly Creek and walk/bike up or park at Shoshone Power Plant and walk/bike down.

It is worth talking about Laryngospasms which is the reaction of the body to water entering the vocal folds. If this happens, it feels like you are drowning. The best way to combat laryngospasms is to recognize what is happening and relax. The best way to avoid laryngospasms entirely is to "breath angry" through clenched teeth.


----------



## wetchew (May 7, 2012)

*I hadn't thought of that.*

Thanks! I've run through there plenty but forgot about the bike path. Nice'n deep most times. And an adventure in it's own. I think it would make a pretty sweet day.

I've looked at the bottom of the edwards mile while fishing earlier in the winter and while there aren't a lot of "hazards", there are quite a few rocks and trout to avoid.

I did remember cold shock during the safety meeting, mostly about being ready for it and "shut your mouth!", but I will have to try angry breathing next swim, or probably tomorrow at work. Thanks again. 

Actually speaking of breathing. Something simple I've learned is called 478. 4 second inhale, 7 sec. hold, 8 sec. exhale. You have to actually count slow and do it, but a great warm up when facing some class V douchebaggery.


Man...I don't know,
Jon


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

wetchew said:


> Thanks! I've run through there plenty but forgot about the bike path. Nice'n deep most times. And an adventure in it's own. I think it would make a pretty sweet day.



Personally I have seen a few injuries in ManEater and have floated by a couple rafting accidents as well. I would not intentionally swim that rapid, it is all blast rock (like that whole section and barrel). Keep the feet up if you do, I think there are better sections on the Ark and Eagle for practice.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

South Canyon rapid is a good one to swim if you have some in a craft eddied out below the bridge.


----------



## wetchew (May 7, 2012)

kayakfreakus said:


> Personally I have seen a few injuries in ManEater and have floated by a couple rafting accidents as well. I would not intentionally swim that rapid, it is all blast rock (like that whole section and barrel). Keep the feet up if you do, I think there are better sections on the Ark and Eagle for practice.


Thanks for bringing that up. It's been a while since I've ran Shoshone, but was mostly focused on midstream. Makes sense with I70 there, but hadn't really noticed. Not a fan of blast rock, it's all I see coming out of needle. I'll take a look (this weekend hopefully 

Where on the eagle? I've looked at spots while fishing (spring lows) and the bottom of edwards looks best to me but still not ideal. Upstream, too much down there with very few chances to get out. Don't get me wrong, I rock an IK and will swim whatever I paddle. But jumping in (and telling a rookie to) is whole nother ball of wax. 

Guess I just answered my own question. Any recommendations on a swift water rescue course?

Wow, this shit is serious,
Jon


----------



## leesonka (May 29, 2008)

On the Colorado river between Rancho and State Bridge is a great place to practice swim. i would choose the Do it Again rapid/eddy. It is a great spot to get used to being in the water.


----------



## JohnPowell (May 19, 2011)

gwheyduke said:


> South Canyon rapid is a good one to swim if you have some in a craft eddied out below the bridge.


I wouldn't personally choose a rapid with pylons in it for practice swimming. There are a couple nicely channelized spots on the Roaring Fork that have class 2+ wave trains that would make a pretty safe swim practice, especially at higher flows where you are above the riverbed.


----------

